
Building HTML5 Apps with Yeoman and Backbone - rockyj
http://rockyj.in/2013/05/11/yeoman_and_backbone.html
======
devmach
I understand the advantages of using these tools but isn't it too much ? Node,
Npm,Yeoman, Grunt, Bower just to bootstrap some font-end code, if you don't
use node.js for back-end you have to use other tools in back-end development
too ( composer, phpunit, gem, rake etc... you name it... ). Sometimes i feel
like we use tools just to use them.

edit: Just to clarify : I'm not saying don't use any of them and don't
organize/automate tasks and code like monkey...

~~~
rockyj
You are right, it's a lot of tools for FE development. However, (IMHO) when I
used this toolkit, I felt very productive, for example, if you make a change
in the CSS, the UI is automatically refreshed (no need to manually refresh).
The final build process optimizes PNGs among other things. All in all, it felt
that someone has thought of everything that a webdev needs and put it in.

~~~
philpill
Could you explain what you mean by 'no need to manually refresh'?

I understand this to mean you don't need to refresh your browser to see the
changes you've made in your source.

EDIT: Ah, nevermind - just read up on it: "Our LiveReload watch process
automatically compiles source files and refreshes your browser whenever a
change is made so you don't have to."

------
Wintamute
A quick word of warning for anyone following this guide. You should never sudo
npm install. That's giving root privileges to anyone that care's to upload
code to the npm package registry. npm should work fine without sudo.

~~~
sneak
Furthermore, it doesn't appear that any of these fad language repositories do
any sort of package signing, so you're vulnerable not just to the people who
upload their own code, but anyone who may compromise the mirrors, too, because
even if you trust the source, there's no way of verifying the code hasn't been
modified on the mirror.

See also: [http://cristianobetta.com/blog/2013/02/02/ruby-gems-are-
not-...](http://cristianobetta.com/blog/2013/02/02/ruby-gems-are-not-safe-to-
use/)

~~~
SanderMak
And even the established ones which do require signing are not really trivial
to use correctly: [http://branchandbound.net/blog/security/2012/08/verify-
depen...](http://branchandbound.net/blog/security/2012/08/verify-dependencies-
using-pgp/)

------
romain_dardour
You should take a look at aura.js (<http://github.com/aurajs/aura>). Abstracts
many of the steps of this article (require.js, bower...) and offers a
decoupled architecture for scalable and well structured apps. There's also a
yeoman generator, and they have an extensions system that seamlessly integrate
handlebars.js for example.

------
MatthewPhillips
This is probably irrational, but it's always annoyed me that Yeoman is little
more than a package.json file and small bash script yet has a professionally
designed logo.

~~~
mofle
This isn't at all constructive and you're severely misinformed.

This is Yeoman: <https://github.com/yeoman/>

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Of course it isn't constructive. I'm just bitter that I've debated spending
$500+ of my personal money for logos of my open source projects that do
something genuinely original so that I can perhaps get above 100 stars on
GitHub, while a scaffolding script (probably) got one for free and appears on
the front page of Hacker News weekly. So yes, not constructive at all; this is
plain old jealously.

